# The Great BBQ Sauce Contest



## grampyskids (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tried many sauces and I have yet to find one that meets my needs. What I want is a sauce that Tickles my tongue with the first bite and then puts a little bit of heat on the back of my tongue. Someone out there has a recipe to blow us all away.
SO, what do do win. The title of an apron of  best BBQ sauce on SMF. Judges will be your peers, but I will be the final judge.  It will take a while to make these sauces, I hope that you will help me.

I will need the help of the best of the best to Crown a champion


----------



## meateater (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a challenge, gonna have to get cracking.


----------



## meateater (Apr 23, 2010)

So is this official yet?


----------



## erain (Apr 23, 2010)

dunno bro... looks like a conspiracy to get all the folks to fess up their secret bbq sauce recipies.  lol, havent seen anything "official" about it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 23, 2010)

GrampysKids,

Our official contest guy is "Fired Up" and you will need to run this by him. He can handle this in the way that he sees fit. If you are willing to throw in a custom printed apron then I am sure you can work out something with him as far as judging and such.

I will also PM him and let him know that you will be contacting him.

Sounds like fun to me.. just need to make sure we follow a few guidelines that we have already put in place to make sure everything is fair and square.

Great idea


----------



## missouri hog wild (Apr 23, 2010)

I could always use a new apron bwaaaaaa !!!!!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 24, 2010)

Man....now I have to put the "Secret Recipe" back into the vault, relock the 8 locks, put the chains back on, re-hire security & have Norad go back to Def-con 2.  This gets tiring every time I have to pull out my secret sauce.


----------



## fired up (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, I do not see any need for any sort of rules or regulations on your own sauce contest. Anyone who is willing to post their secret recipes then the more power to them. And if you are personally providing the prize then go for it. Have fun with it and let us know who's sauce you like the best. Just make sure that you post the winning recipe so that we can all share it.

best wishes

Brad


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking a Sombrero would be a better than a apron.


----------



## eman (Apr 25, 2010)

Guess grampy wasn't serious about contest


----------



## ondagawood (May 1, 2010)

Well, instead of posting recipes, how about sending samples of the sauce to someone ? I for one, will not divulge my recipe because I'm in the beginning phases of getting it evaluated, tested & hopefully mass produced to market. 

Anyone wanna have a kitchen full of sacues ?  
(sorry, I'm not volunteering)

Scott


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 1, 2010)

i need to come up with one again..i opened a hawiian place and we made a pineapple bbq sauce which people [email protected]!


----------



## cliffcarter (May 1, 2010)

Take 1 18oz bottle of Cattlemen's Classic, add 3 tablespoons of applecider vinegar and habanero hot sauce to taste, simmer 15-20 mins. Good on pork and poultry. What do I win?


----------



## retread (May 1, 2010)

I don't mind sharing mine, here it is:

[font=&quot]¼ cup apple cider vinegar[/font]
[font=&quot]½ cup water[/font]
[font=&quot]2 tbsp sugar[/font]
[font=&quot]1 tbsp prepared mustard (I use Zatarain’s Creole Mustard)[/font]
[font=&quot]1½ tsp salt[/font]
[font=&quot]½ tsp ground black pepper[/font]
[font=&quot]¼ tsp cayenne pepper[/font]
[font=&quot]Juice of 1 thick lemon wedge (or 1 tsp)[/font]
[font=&quot]2 or more ( I use a lot more) large cloves garlic, minced[/font]
[font=&quot]Tabasco sauce (to taste)[/font]
[font=&quot]1 diced onion ( fairly large pieces, julienne is good, too)[/font]
[font=&quot]¼ cup (½ stick) butter or margarine[/font]
[font=&quot]½ cup catsup[/font]
[font=&quot]2 tbsp Worcestershire[/font]
[font=&quot]1½ tsp liquid smoke (depending on the brand, really strong ones[/font]
[font=&quot]                                  require considerably less)[/font]

[font=&quot]In saucepan, mix vinegar, water, sugar, mustard, pepper (black and cayenne),[/font]
[font=&quot]salt, lemon, onion, Tabasco, garlic, and butter.  Bring to a boil and then simmer, uncovered, for about 20 minutes.  Add catsup, Worcestershire, and liquid smoke[/font]
[font=&quot]and return to a boil.  Then keep warm, but not boiling.[/font]

[font=&quot]Makes a little less than 2 cups and can be refrigerated easily.  I always have some in the refrigerator and use it as a sort of starter, whenever I make a new batch.  Add the old with the catsup, Worcestershire and smoke.[/font]


----------

